# Top Stocks - USA



## titl4 (26 April 2010)

I trade using technical indicators but prefer to limit myself to fundamentally sound companies.  References like Martin Roth's 'Top Stocks' & Jim Berg's new book save me doing much of the basic research for the ASX.

Does anybody know of anything similar for US stocks?  I assume there must be but my search isn't finding much. 

Bullinvestors Top 100 (actually 58 ) looks interesting but doesn't indicate what the criteria were.


----------

